# I introduced him to her = Se le / Se lo



## plsdeluno

Hola a todos
Por favor, in la siguiente frase ¿Le o lo?

Se le presenté. para significar : I introduced him to her:

Muchas gracias


----------



## Alma de cántaro

Hola,

La respuesta es "Se lo presenté (a ella)".
Saludos


----------



## plsdeluno

Alma de cántaro said:


> Hola,
> 
> La respuesta es "Se lo presenté (a ella)".
> Saludos


 
Estoy de acuerdo pero leí una frase con se le. ¿Por qué?

Muchas gracias

¿Tal vez leísmo?


----------



## Alma de cántaro

Así es. Eso se llama leísmo. En la región en donde yo vivo, Madrid, así como en otras regiones del centro-norte de España es un uso muy común. Como madrileño que soy, a veces se me escapa el "le" en lugar del "lo", pero es invevitable: lo estoy oyendo todo el día.

Saludos


----------



## plsdeluno

Muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Pitt

plsdeluno said:


> Hola a todos
> Por favor, in la siguiente frase ¿Le o lo?
> 
> Se le presenté. para significar : I introduced him to her:
> 
> Muchas gracias



I introduced *him* *to her* >

*Se* *lo* presenté. 
*Se le* presenté.  leísmo admitido

El uso de LE en vez de LO para una persona masculina es un leísmo admitido por la RAE.

Saludos


----------



## plsdeluno

Hola Pitt, Otra vez muchas gracias por tu ayuda.

Saludo


----------



## Pitt

Otro ejemplo:

_I introduced *her* *to him*_ >
*Se la* presenté. 
*Se le *presenté.  leísmo no admitido

El uso de *le* en vez de *la* es un leísmo no admitido por la RAE.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pitt said:


> I introduced *him* *to her* >
> 
> *Se* *lo* presenté.
> *Se le* presenté.  leísmo admitido
> 
> El uso de LE en vez de LO para una persona masculina es un leísmo admitido por la RAE.
> 
> Saludos


 
Leísmo admitido. En España.
Jamás utilizado en América Latina. (400 millones de hispanoparlantes)


----------



## Pitt

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Leísmo admitido. En España.
> Jamás utilizado en América Latina. (400 millones de hispanoparlantes)


 
La RAE también recomienda el uso de *lo* y *la* para el complemento directo, pero admite el uso de *le* para una persona masculina.


----------



## earcut

Pitt said:


> I introduced *him* *to her* >
> 
> *Se* *lo* presenté.
> *Se le* presenté.  leísmo *no* admitido en América Latina ni en España aunque seamos menos.
> 
> El uso de LE en vez de LO para una persona masculina es un leísmo admitido por la RAE *en las oraciones impersonales con se.*
> 
> Saludos



Pitt, todo esto es un lío, pero de lo poco que estoy seguro es que en este caso el sujeto, aunque  omitido, es definido, _yo_.


----------



## Perrito

Lo que has visto tú, ha sido (sin duda) alguna construcción como ésta: 

Se le olvidó su lápiz.  Se me olvidó darte la información.  

Se le perdieron las llaves.  Etc....

Goyo


----------



## Ferchoarg

Transcribo una parte del libro de gramática de la RAE (Edición Abril 2010) sobre el leísmo

Las construcciones impersonales con _se_ favorecen igualmente el uso del dativo, hoy mayoritario en este contexto en el mundo hispánico. No obstante, resulta menos habitual con el femenino, salvo en México y Centroamérica. Está más restringida su extensión con nombres de cosa. He aquí algunos ejemplos de estas pautas:

Y sobre todo se le ve deseoso de encontrar ayuda y colaboración; Su viuda -si es que aún vivía- y sus hijos habían desaparecido durante la guerra, y no se les pudo avisar de aquella pérdida; A sus 66 años, María Estela Martínez -se le conoció públicamente como "Isabelita Perón"- compareció por primera vez ante la justicia; A Bello, por cierto, se le vincula por su trabajo en inteligencia con el asesor Vladimiro Montesinos.


----------



## earcut

Perrito said:


> Lo que has visto tú, ha sido (sin duda) alguna construcción como ésta:
> 
> Se le olvidó su lápiz.  Se me olvidó darte la información.
> 
> Se le perdieron las llaves.  Etc....
> 
> Goyo



Este caso ya salió el otro día y una manera de distinguir cuando usar _le_ o _lo/la_ es pensar en la *voluntariedad/involuntariedad* de la acción. Una manera de verlo, aunque no estoy muy seguro de que pueda ser aceptable para todo el mundo, sería que en estos casos _le_ funciona como dativo y reemplaza _a sí mismo/a_, que nunca se escribe o siempre se omite.

_Él olvidó su lápiz (a sí mismo). ==> Se le olvidó su lápiz._
_Él perdió las llaves (a sí mismo). ==> Se le perdieron las llaves._

Aquí cabe preguntarse, si al omitir el complemento directo hay que cambiar el pronombre. En el caso del singular, vemos que se presta a ello, pero el plural no nos lo permite, porque cambia el significado de la acción.

_Se las perdieron._ Alguien le ha perdido las llaves, no ha sido él (a sí mismo). No sirve.

_Él olvidó su lápiz (a sí mismo). ==> Se le olvidó su lápiz. ==> Se le olvidó._  Supongo que para _Se le olvidó_: ¿ ? ¿Mejor _Se lo olvidó_? ¿Loísmo?
_Él perdió las llaves (a sí mismo). ==> Se le perdieron las llaves. ==> Se le perdieron._ 

Siguiendo con la *voluntariedad/involuntariedad* de la acción, queda el caso de considerar a un agente externo como sujeto de la acción.

_El vapor humedeció el cabello de Luis tras entrar en la sauna. ==> El cabello de Luis se humedeció. ==> El cabello se le humedeció. ==> Se le humedeció._
Luis es el CI, por tanto _le_.  

_Luis humedeció su cabello en la ducha tras entrar en la sauna. ==> Luis se humedeció el cabello. ==> Se lo humedeció._
El cabello es el CD, por tanto _lo_.


----------



## Pitt

earcut said:


> Pitt, todo esto es un lío, pero de lo poco que estoy seguro es que en este caso el sujeto, aunque omitido, es definido, _yo_.


 
Otra vez el ejemplo:
_I introduced *him *to her > Se *lo/le* presenté [a él]._
le = leísmo admitido en una oración con sujeto

Oración impersonal con SE:
_Ayer se *lo/le* vio en la calle [a él]._
_Ayer se *la/le* vio en la calle [a ella]._
le = leísmo admitido en una oración impersonal con SE


----------



## dexterciyo

> Se le presenté a ella



Suena *rarísimo*. La verdad es que nunca lo he escuchado, y mira que estoy acostumbrado al leísmo, pero, en este caso, no me cabe, la verdad.


----------



## Alma de cántaro

dexterciyo said:


> Suena *rarísimo*. La verdad es que nunca lo he escuchado, y mira que estoy acostumbrado al leísmo, pero, en este caso, no me cabe, la verdad.



Te aseguro que si vivieras en Madrid como yo, "*Se le presenté a ella*" lo estarías oyendo cada dos por tres. Ahora eso sí, sólo para "él". Esto que están diciendo en este hilo, que "le" se utiliza para "ella", sí que me suena rarísimo. Por ejemplo, si es ella la que se le presenta a él, ni siquiera en Madrid oirías esto:

Se *le* presenté (a él),

en donde *le *sutituya a *ella*. Raro raro raro.
Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

Alma de cántaro said:


> Ahora eso sí, sólo para "él". Esto que están diciendo en este hilo, que "le" se utiliza para "ella", sí que me suena rarísimo. Por ejemplo, si es ella la que se le presenta a él, ni siquiera en Madrid oirías esto:
> 
> Se *le* presenté (a él),
> 
> en donde *le *sutituya a *ella*. Raro raro raro.
> Saludos


¡Hola Alma!

No creo que digan esto. Lo de "le" para una persona feminina sólo se aplica a frases *impersonales* con _se_. 

La frase "Se *le* presenté (a él)" no es impersonal ya que tiene un sujeto (omitido "yo"). En esta frase, la palabra "se" es una reduplicación del OI "a él". En este caso, el uso de "le" para personas femininas no se admite por la RAE.

Pitt dio un ejemplo de una frase impersonal con "se" en que sí se admite "le" para personas femininas.

_Ayer se *la/le* vio en la calle [a ella]._

En esta frase, la palabra "se" es el marcador de impersonalidad.


----------



## Pitt

Alma de cántaro said:


> Hola,
> 
> La respuesta es "Se lo presenté (a ella)".
> Saludos


 
Hola Alma:

A ver si te he entendido bien:

_*Se* *lo* presenté (a ella) = I introduced *him* *to her.*_

Creo que *a ella* se refiere a *se* (complemento indirecto). ¿Es así?

Saludos


----------



## Alma de cántaro

Peterdg said:


> ¡Hola Alma!
> 
> No creo que digan esto. Lo de "le" para una persona feminina sólo se aplica a frases *impersonales* con _se_.
> 
> La frase "Se *le* presenté (a él)" no es impersonal ya que tiene un sujeto (omitido "yo"). En esta frase, la palabra "se" es una reduplicación del OI "a él". En este caso, el uso de "le" para personas femininas no se admite por la RAE.
> 
> Pitt dio un ejemplo de una frase impersonal con "se" en que sí se admite "le" para personas femininas.
> 
> _Ayer se *la/le* vio en la calle [a ella]._
> 
> En esta frase, la palabra "se" es el marcador de impersonalidad.




Bueno. Lo dice la Academia. De acuerdo, en frases impersonales queda admitido. 
Ahora sólo me falta oír, en un contexto real, que alguien diga esta frase (u otra de idéntica estructura), que Pitt ha puesto de ejemplo. Y lo tengo fácil viviendo en la Comunidad de Madrid, pero, de verdad te lo digo, creo que me moriré y nunca oiré a nadie decir "Ayer se *le* vio en la calle" para referirse a una mujer.

Saludos

Pedro.


----------



## Alma de cántaro

Pitt said:


> Hola Alma:
> 
> A ver si te he entendido bien:
> 
> _*Se* *lo* presenté (a ella) = I introduced *him* *to her.*_
> 
> Creo que *a ella* se refiere a *se* (complemento indirecto). ¿Es así?



Efectivamente, "Se" en este caso es lo mismo que "a ella". De acuerdo contigo. El problema es que no entiendo qué me quieres decir.

Hasta ahora


----------



## Pitt

Alma de cántaro said:


> Efectivamente, "Se" en este caso es lo mismo que "a ella". De acuerdo contigo. El problema es que no entiendo qué me quieres decir.
> 
> Hasta ahora


 
Quisiera saber si también es posible el uso de *le* en vez de *lo*:

_Se lo presenté > Se le presenté._

Se = complemento indirecto, le = complemento directo (leísmo)

Saludos


----------



## Alma de cántaro

Pitt said:


> Quisiera saber si también es posible el uso de *le* en vez de *lo*:
> 
> _Se lo presenté > Se le presenté._
> 
> Se = complemento indirecto, le = complemento directo (leísmo)
> 
> Saludos



Hola de nuevo.
Sí es posible. Veamos la frase original con la estructura profunda:

(Yo) Se *lo* presenté a ella.

En este caso, como el C.D. es masculino (lo), se admite, según se ha explicado aquí, el uso de *le*.  Es decir, que *le* cumple la función de C.D. (aunque por definición su función sea, como tú has dicho, la de C.I.)
Y así es como, de hecho, se dice en gran parte de España, admitido por la Real Academia, según han escrito en este foro.


Saludos


----------



## earcut

Pitt said:


> Otra vez el ejemplo:
> _I introduced *him *to her > Se *lo/le* presenté [a él]._
> le = leísmo admitido en una oración con sujeto
> 
> Oración impersonal con SE:
> _Ayer se *lo/le* vio en la calle [a él]._
> _Ayer se *la/le* vio en la calle [a ella]._
> le = leísmo admitido en una oración impersonal con SE



Mmm. Lo vas a hacer por H o por B.

_Se lo/le presenté [a él o a ella]._
No puede ser una oración impersonal porque el verbo está conjugado en primera persona.
a) En las oraciones impersonales, llamadas así por carecer de sujeto gramatical, la forma se precede siempre a un verbo en *tercera persona* del singular.

No puede ser una oración pasiva refleja porque el verbo está conjugado en primera persona.
b) En las oraciones de pasiva refleja la forma se precede a un verbo en forma activa en *tercera persona* (singular o plural),

Sólo puede ser...
se2. (Del ant. ge, y este del lat. illi, dat. de ille, -a, -ud). 1. pron. person. Forma de dativo de 3.ª persona singular o plural y en masculino o femenino en combinación con el acusativo lo, la, *etc*. Dióselo. Se las dio.
*etc*. se refiere a los plurales.
... un caso de leísmo como cualquiera de los siguientes:

_Se le dí. (el libro)
Se le puse. (la bufanda)
Se le presenté (un Juan) a Pablo._

_Yo pongo la bufanda a Luis antes de salir para ir al colegio. ==> Yo pongo la bufanda a Luis ==> Yo la pongo a Luis ==> Se la pongo.
Yo presento un Juan a Pablo en esta fiesta a la que acudieron varios amigos que se llaman Juan ==> Yo presento un Juan a Pablo ==> Yo lo presento a Pablo ==> Se lo presento_ ... tic tac, tic tac ... _Se lo presenté._ (A Pablo o a Alícia, que me da lo mismo).



Alma de cántaro said:


> Hola de nuevo.
> Sí es posible. Veamos la frase original con la estructura profunda:
> 
> (Yo) Se *lo* presenté a ella.
> 
> En este caso, como el C.D. es masculino (lo), se admite, según se ha explicado aquí, el uso de *le*.  Es decir, que *le* cumple la función de C.D. (aunque por definición su función sea, como tú has dicho, la de C.I.)
> Y así es como, de hecho, se dice en gran parte de España, *admitido por la Real Academia*, según han escrito en este foro.
> 
> Saludos



Hola Alma. Admitido ¿dónde, cuándo?
Se podría hacer una interpretación laxa y decir que como la RAE sólo recoge el grupo sintagmático _se le_ para el caso de las oraciones impersonales, entonces se entiende que el resto de los casos está admitido. Yo, en principio, entiendo que es justo al contrario, precisamente porque el caso de las impersonales es la excepción a la regla. El único que se refleja.


----------



## Peterdg

earcut said:


> Hola Alma. Admitido ¿dónde, cuándo?
> Se podría hacer una interpretación laxa y decir que como la RAE sólo recoge el grupo sintagmático _se le_ para el caso de las oraciones impersonales, entonces se entiende que el resto de los casos está admitido. Yo, en principio, entiendo que es justo al contrario, precisamente porque el caso de las impersonales es la excepción a la regla. El único que se refleja.


 
Aquí (DPD, artículo sobre el léismo, 2)


> Debido a su extensión entre hablantes cultos y escritores de prestigio, se admite el uso de _le_ en lugar de _lo_ en función de complemento directo cuando el referente es una persona de sexo masculino


y también en NGLE, edición manual, 16.5.1.

Ya en el "Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española" de la RAE, aparecido en 1973, admite el léismo de persona masculina 2.5.2d y 3.10.5c


----------



## earcut

Por eso dije "en principio". En ninguno de los ejemplos y contraejemplos veo el grupo sintagmático _se le_, excepto en el caso de las impersonales.

¿_Lo presenté a Pablo == Le presenté a Pablo_?

Que lo aclaren ellos, que para eso tiene un servicio de consulta la RAE. Mi entendimiento de lo que es lógico me pone muy difícil el aceptarlo.


----------



## Pitt

Alma de cántaro said:


> Hola de nuevo.
> Sí es posible. Veamos la frase original con la estructura profunda:
> 
> (Yo) Se *lo* presenté a ella.
> 
> En este caso, como el C.D. es masculino (lo), se admite, según se ha explicado aquí, el uso de *le*. Es decir, que *le* cumple la función de C.D. (aunque por definición su función sea, como tú has dicho, la de C.I.)
> Y así es como, de hecho, se dice en gran parte de España, admitido por la Real Academia, según han escrito en este foro.
> 
> 
> Saludos


 
¡Muchas gracias! Sólo una nota: No he dicho que en este caso *le* es un complemento indirecto (es un complemento directo).

Saludos


----------



## Alma de cántaro

earcut said:


> Por eso dije "en principio". En ninguno de los ejemplos y contraejemplos veo el grupo sintagmático _se le_, excepto en el caso de las impersonales.
> 
> ¿_Lo presenté a Pablo == Le presenté a Pablo_?
> 
> Que lo aclaren ellos, que para eso tiene un servicio de consulta la RAE. Mi entendimiento de lo que es lógico me pone muy difícil el aceptarlo.



Aquí está la aclaración, copiada y pegada directamente  del DPD:

"Debido a su extensión entre hablantes cultos y escritores de prestigio, *se admite el uso de le en lugar de lo en función de complemento directo cuando el referente es una persona de sexo masculino*: _«Tu padre no era feliz._ [...] _Nunca le vi alegre»_ (TBallester _Filomeno_ [Esp. 1988]). Sin embargo, el uso de _les_ por _los_  cuando el referente es plural, aunque no carece de ejemplos literarios,  no está tan extendido como cuando el referente es singular, por lo que  se desaconseja en el habla culta: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_«Casi nunca les vi con chicas»_ (_Vistazo_ [Ec.] 3.4.97). El leísmo no se admite de ningún modo en la norma culta cuando el referente es inanimado: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_El libro que me prestaste le leí de un tirón;_



_Los informes me les mandas_ _cuando puedas. _Y tampoco se admite, en general, cuando el referente es una mujer: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_Le__ consideran estúpida,_ *aunque existen algunos casos en que el leísmo femenino de persona no se considera incorrecto*"

Saludos


----------



## Alma de cántaro

Pitt said:


> ¡Muchas gracias! Sólo una nota: No he dicho que en este caso *le* es un complemento indirecto (es un complemento directo).
> 
> Saludos



Perdón, después de leer tantas cosas, al final imagino otras nuevas.

Saludos


----------



## caniho

Lo que tiene de especial una frase como _se le presenté_ es que concatena dos pronombres de OI: uno legítimo, el _se_ (a ella), y otro menos, el _le_ (him). Es por esto que, incluso para oídos acostumbrados al leísmo, puede sonar horrible. A mí me suena como algo que nunca nadie jamás diría, pero al parecer sí se dice según se ha comentado en el hilo.


----------



## earcut

No sé si se dirá, pero escribirse, se escribe poco, al menos en España. Aunque eso puede ser porque somos menos  o porque no llevamos mucho tiempo pudiendo hacerlo .


----------



## caniho

earcut said:


> Por eso dije "en principio". En ninguno de los ejemplos y contraejemplos veo el grupo sintagmático _se le_, excepto en el caso de las impersonales.
> 
> ¿_Lo presenté a Pablo == Le presenté a Pablo_?
> 
> Que lo aclaren ellos, que para eso tiene un servicio de consulta la RAE. Mi entendimiento de lo que es lógico me pone muy difícil el aceptarlo.



_Lo presenté a Pablo: I introduced him to Pablo
Le presenté a Pablo: I introduced Pablo to him_

The first sentence is not commonly used in Spanish, except maybe when you introduce someone to a group: _lo presenté a la clase_. This distinction is not possible with leísmo though.


----------



## manicha

Hola!
He estado pensando un montón sobre esto. De buenas a primeras, "se le presentó" me parece tan incorrecto y horrible como "la pegué una bofetada".  Eso no quiere decir que crea que todas las combinaciones de se+le me parezcan incorrectas, en "se le olvidó", "se le quemó" es perfectamente normal, y la manera en que yo, que soy "no leísta", diría esas frases. Creo que ahí entra el matiz de la voluntariedad o no que comentaba antes earcut. 
No sé como explicarlo gramaticalmente, pero mi idea es que son dos estructuras que, a veces, casi confluyen en un punto: 
Me lo/la olvidé (el libro/la cartera) / Se me olvidó  
Te lo/la olvidaste (el libro/la cartera) /Se te olvidó 
Se lo/la olvidó (el libro/la cartera) / Se le olvidó 


  Con presentar, tendríamos
  Juan presenta a María/a José
  (Juan) me la/lo presenta (a mí)
  (Juan) te la/lo presenta (a ti)
  (Juan) se la/lo presenta (a Pepita, a Manolito)
  Pero
  Juan/Susana se acerca en una fiesta y dice :Hola, soy Juan/Susana.
  Entonces:
  (El/Ella) se me presenta (a mí)
  (El/ella) se te presenta (a ti)
  (El/ella) se le presenta (a Pepita, a Manolito)

Pero este no es el ejemplo de la frase que abrió el post, ahí se hablaba de una persona que presenta a otra a una tercera, por tanto tendría que ser se lo/la presenta.

Así que un buen consejo para ver cuando hay que usar se+le y cuando se+lo/la puede ser cambiar la persona de la oración. Si lo sustituyes por se+me o se+te, entonces es se+le; en cambio, si lo sustituyes por me+lo/la o te+lo/la, entonces lógicamente será se+lo/la. 

  Como curiosidad, os comentaré que tengo una amiga que suele decir, cuando oye un caso de leísmo flagrante: “ni ‘me le’, ni ‘te le’”. Asegura que en el colegio le enseñaron que las dos combinaciones son siempre incorrectas. A mí, como mínimo, me parecen vulgares, aunque no sé si están admitidas en algún caso, o no. 

Espero no haberme extendido demasiado y aguardo vuestras opiniones.


----------



## cbrena

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Leísmo admitido. En España.
> Jamás utilizado en América Latina. (400 millones de hispanoparlantes)



En España sólo unos 40 millones de hispanohablantes, de los cuales menos de la mitad somos leístas, pero desde hace más de 800 años. Suficiente arraigo para que la RAE lo admita. ¿No os parece?



> El leísmo se documenta desde los primeros textos medievales castellanos. No obstante, en el siglo xiii, época de la reconquista de casi toda Andalucía, este fenómeno no se hallaba lo suficientemente extendido como para instalarse en la norma andaluza y, por consiguiente, tampoco caló en el español atlántico (Canarias e Hispanoamérica). Así pues, y en líneas muy generales, suelen distinguirse dos zonas: una marcadamente leísta, que abarca el área central y noroccidental de Castilla —junto con focos aislados en ciertos países hispanoamericanos— y otra no leísta, que abarca la mayor parte del mundo hispánico.


----------



## dexterciyo

caniho said:


> Lo que tiene de especial una frase como _se le presenté_ es que concatena dos pronombres de OI: uno legítimo, el _se_ (a ella), y otro menos, el _le_ (him). Es por esto que, incluso para oídos acostumbrados al leísmo, puede sonar horrible. A mí me suena como algo que nunca nadie jamás diría, pero al parecer sí se dice según se ha comentado en el hilo.



No son dos pronombres de OI, sino uno de OI (_se_) y otro de OD (_lo_, transformado en _le_ en este caso). Estoy de acuerdo en que es precisamente esto lo que hace chirriar mis oídos; el pronombre *se* como variante formal de _le_ seguido de _le_.

He encontrado otro hilo en el que se trataba un tema parecido. Alguien de Madrid opinaba lo siguiente:



> Following this, "Se le presenté a Juan" would be admitted... but it sounds so strange that I think I've never heard it before... it's very rare.
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=4318703&postcount=6



Aunque me parece muy curioso que se diga por ahí, me gustaría comprobarlo.


----------



## Pitt

caniho said:


> _Le presenté a Pablo: I introduced Pablo to him_


 
Quisiera saber si esta transformación es posible:

_Le [CI] presenté a Pablo [CD] >_
_Se [CI] lo [CD] presenté._

Saludos


----------



## Bandama

Pitt said:


> Quisiera saber si esta transformación es posible:
> 
> _Le [CI] presenté a Pablo [CD] >_
> _Se [CI] lo [CD] presenté._
> 
> Saludos



Perfectamente.

Y, a propósito, coincido que la combinación "se le" (salvo efectivamente en casos de impersonal) no es leísmo admitido. Yo jamás lo he oído, ni en Madrid ni en ninguna otra parte. Así que, si es que existe, su uso debe de ser muy minoritario.


----------



## cbrena

*Le* presenté este hilo a un compañero tan leísta como yo y* se le *presentó un horrible dolor de cabeza y me aconsejó  que no *se lo* presentara a otro leísta. Después* le* presenté a mi hermana, sí,* se la* presenté porque no* la *conocía y él me presentó a su hijo, sí,* me lo* presentó porque no* le *conocía, y también a su hija, *me la* presentó porque ella no me recordaba.

¿Algún no leísta puede corregir mis errores?
Sin reglas gramaticales, por favor, sólo quiero las correcciones que puedan suponer una ambigüedad en mi mensaje, que para mí es claro y nada ambiguo, independientemente de si he cometido laísmo, loísmo o leísmo. Sólo quisiera saber cómo tendría que haber*lo* escrito.
Muchas gracias


----------



## manicha

Está todo correcto; en "me lo presentó porque no le conocía", ese le es "leísmo admitido", porque es de persona, masculino y singular, aunque la forma propia sería lo: "me lo presentó porque no lo conocía". Todos los demás son perfectos.


----------



## cbrena

¡Muchas gracias *manicha*!

¡Uf qué alivio! Sólo cometo el leísmo admitido por la RAE. Pensé que mi caso era más grave.
Además "me lo presentó porque no lo conocía" me suena igual de natural.

Creo que voy a tener que cambiar mi firma. Veo que los madrileños no andamos tan mal con este asunto.


----------



## Pitt

Bandama said:


> Perfectamente.
> 
> Y, a propósito, coincido que la combinación "se le" (salvo efectivamente en casos de impersonal) no es leísmo admitido. Yo jamás lo he oído, ni en Madrid ni en ninguna otra parte. Así que, si es que existe, su uso debe de ser muy minoritario.


 
¡Muchas gracias por la aclaración!

En resumen:
_Le (CI) presenté a Pablo (CD).  >_
_Se (CI) lo (CD) presenté.  >_
_Se (CI) le (CD) presenté. _

En todo caso es mejor evitar el leísmo.

Saludos


----------

